# Miscellaneous > Database Programming >  Tornado- .dbLogin Problems w/DB

## paul mancuso

Frank,

There appear to be problems with the .dbLogin function.  First, your DB example uses .dbDSN and the dsn = parameter in the .dbLogin function. Why are both DSN's needed and what do they do? 

In the manual description you are using the [[macro]] tags for the table name and the field element [[ID]]in the SQL string, however in your DB example a [[macro]] is only used for the [[ID]] field.  The description mentions that we must use "the two [[macro]] tags".  Whats up with this?

----------


## Frank

dbDSN = Use DB
dbLogin = "DSN=..." = Password DB.. see following code. DSN=password.mdb is the password MDB. Default=dbDSN is misleading and is rarely the case. I'll take it out in the manual. I corrected the write up in manual. Check and see whether it makes more sense. Essentially, you supply SQL as SELECT password,email from table where ID = '[[ID]]'. The '[[ID]]' will be replaced with the loginname to retrieve the password and email.

		Dim LOG2 As New tornado.z()
		With LOG2
			.dbDSN = "Nwind"
			.dbSkin = 2
			.dbTextHolder = "Title=Tornado Demo - Login - Database Style|subtitle=Use asp/db; hello/world; John Doe; Mary/Jane to login"
			.dbLogin = "Type=DB|DSN=password.mdb|SQL=SELECT password, email FROM table1 WHERE ID = '[[ID]]'|LoginTitle=Tornado Login|FromAddr=frank@aspdb.com|EmailSubject=Your Password|EmailBody=Your password/id is : [[LoginID]] / [[password]] | SMTPserver=mail.server.net"
			.dbUnit = "5"
			.dbMode = "Type=Grid|sysindex=true"
			.dbExportFlds = "0,1"
			.dbSQL = "Select * From Orders"
			.ASPdbNET()
		End With

----------

